# TV Grundig 2131 - CUC200 Pantalla verde



## ddq (Feb 21, 2012)

Tengo esta TV y el inconveniente es variado, principalmente encendia la TV con la pantalla verde, con unos golpecitos en la caja se solucionaba. Luego comenzo a predominar el rojo, (Ya los golpecitos no funcionaban) La desarme, revise soldaduras en la placa del TRC, todo en orden. La enciendo funciona correctamente pero me hace un destello en verde con líneas de retardo diagonales, y a los pocos segundos viene la imagen correctamente. La dejo 10 minutos encendira y empieza a aumentar y disminuir el tono rojo (como si fuese una baliza) y al cabo de unos minutos la imagen va desapareciendo hasta quedar la pantalla gris (Mido la tensión en los catodos RGB del TRC y me da alrededor de 70V). La apago y cuando la vuelvo a encender capas enciende y sucede exactamente lo mismo, o queda la pantalla en blanco (con un zumbido en el flyback). Medi y me llegan 180V a la placa del TRC, estoy medio desorientado. 

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola ddq,como estas .Y el zocalo del tubo en que condiciones esta ,no se formo verdin,en las conexiones .

Saludos.


----------



## masaru (Feb 22, 2012)

si ya revisastes las soldaduras de la placa TRC ( me refiero a los Tr ) el problema podría estar en la placa de croma . Hay un multipar que conecta la placa del TRC y una placa que se encuentra parada. 
 En la misma hay un integrado ( TDA 3566 ) revisá la soldadura que conectan la ficha al IC.

   saludos


----------



## ddq (Feb 22, 2012)

Lo del Zocalo del tubo crei que podria llegar a ser eso, pero cuando lo muevo no varia, si fuese que estan sulfatados los contactos de zocalo tendria que cambiar la imagen o algo por el estilo (eso creo) igual pense en remplazar el zocalo para ver que sucede. Lo que si los catodos en el TRC estaban oscurecidos por la temperatura supongo, así que les pase una pequeña lija. Luego lo de las soldaduras del TDA 3566 ya las revise, y en cuanto al cable plano medi las tensiones en la placa de TRC y me llegan correctamente. Lo que hice hoy para probar fue cambiar los transistores rojo y verde nuevamente, (cabe aclarar que yo antes los habia cambiado de su posición original y ahora los volvi a esta misma, perdon por no aclarar arriba) y ahora cuando enciendo la TV tengo la pantalla verde con líneas de retardo solamente. Si la enciendo y apago varias veces queda capas queda la pantalla blanco y produce el zumbido que mencione arriba cerca de la zona del flyback o capas no.

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## masaru (Feb 22, 2012)

Mmm....         me parece por lo que contás , que el TRC tiene problemas. 
  Habria que intentar una limpieza , el zumbido podria ser exceso de consumo.


----------



## ddq (Feb 22, 2012)

Probe color por color (alimentando cada catodo del TRC) y funcionan correctamente. Lo del zumbido no es que pasa siempre, solamente cuando queda la pantalla blanca no cuando queda verde con líneas de retrazo. Estoy pensando que puede ser el amplificador de color verde, pero estoy medio desorientado. Como se realizaria una limpieza del TRC?


----------



## masaru (Feb 23, 2012)

exacto , si el cañon se pone en corto , osea uno de los cátodos se pone en corto con una grilla  
y aumenta abruptamente la emisión . El consumo aumenta y sería el zumbido que escuchas.

   Con respecto a la limpieza , La idea sería eliminar la carbonilla que se forma entre el cátodo de cada color y la grilla. Es necesario un instrumento para realizarlo en forma segura. Hay muchas *posibilidades* de recuperarlo. De estos , muchos repiten el problema

   Hay unos métodos no muy confiables que podés buscar en la Red.


----------



## ddq (Feb 29, 2012)

Volvi, anduve con unos problemas y no pode conectarme. Mañana voy a ver si voy si puedo conseguir el transistor y remplazarlo. Luego comento los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola ,como estas ,coincido con los colegas,todo apunta a un problema en el trc ,sobre todo esos tubos de cañon fino ,son bastante problematicos,hace la siguiente prueba ,desolda el catodo verde ,en la placa del trc,y fijate como arranca ,si se pone verde con la pata al aire ,queda comfirmado que el catodo se puso a masa internamente,en este caso ,y si no tenes un reacvtivador limpiador ,podes probar el levantar las dos patas que corresponden al filamento Heat y masa,y alimentarlos a traves de un par de vueltas en el nucleo del flyback,esto se hace ,construyendo un trafo de baja tension arrollando dos a tres espiras de cable aislado ,alrrededor del nucleo del flyback y soldando los extremos al filamento del tubo ,para que funcione tenes que desvincular la pata de masa del tubo ,de la masa general del equipo,porque si la masa queda conectada ,no vas a lograr ningun resultado.
OJO NO VALLAS A DESCONECTAR LA MASA DEL TUBO(Aquadag).Solo la correspondiente al filamento.

Comentanos como te fue.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## ddq (Feb 29, 2012)

hoy remplaze el transistor del verde y sigue funcionando igual. Mañana pruebo eso desueldo el catodo del transistor verde y veo como arranca. Lo que noto es que falla cuando se calienta la TV, porque cuando la enciendo por primero ves funciona correctamente y luego comienza a fallar.

Saludos


----------



## ddq (Mar 1, 2012)

Desconecte el catodo del transistor verde, la enciendo y se ve normalmente en tonos azules y rojos como se supondria pero con mucho brillo. Luego la imagen se va perdiendo la imagen hasta quedar la pantalla gris.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola ddq,Si al levantar el catodo ,arranco con imagen ,en azul y rojo,el problema esta en el trc,hace la prueba de alimentar el filamento aislado del resto del tv,como te indique mas arriba ,y contame que hace.

Saludos.


----------



## ddq (Mar 1, 2012)

Para hacerlo es el los contactos H y H (en la placa de TRC esta grabado así), que desconecto eso y conecto las dos puntas de un cable el cual esta enrrollado en el nucleo del flyback. Mi pregunta es, cuantas vueltas y de que sección el cable?

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola ddq,Es en ese lugar al que te referis,tenes que levantar la conexion original de filamento proveniente del flyback y tambien hacer un corte en la placa desvinculando la conexion a masa,es decir el filamento del tubo tiene que quedar al aire,y ahora que esta desconectado del resto del aparato,tomas un cable de 0,75 o 1mm,el grosor del cable no es importante,El asunto es que entre en el espacio donde el ferrite del flyback esta al aire ,tenes que enrrollar dos vueltas,las puntas de este trafo improvisado las conectas a las patas del filamento del trc y si notas que tenes poco brillo,le das un vuelta mas ,aprox ,son 2 volt por espira(en teoria).

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## ddq (Mar 2, 2012)

tengo una duda, en uno de los contactos lo puedo desvincular facilmente porque levanto una resistencia y queda desvinculado, pero otro de los contactos esta conectado a G1 y a un cable que viene del chasis, este mismo esta a otros componentes y a un cable que va hacia el Aquadag supongo.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola ddq,Justamente g1,el cable que viene del chasis y la conexion ,del aquadag ,van a masa,es decir son el negativo del equipo ,lo que tenes que hacer ,es realizar un pequeño corte con un cutter,en la pata del tubo que se une a la masa de la plaqueta y que corresponde al otro extremo del filamento.

Saludos.


----------



## ddq (Mar 4, 2012)

desvincule la alimentación del filamento del circuito, y lo conecte con cable de 1,5mm (lo primero que encontre a mano) 2 vueltas en el nucleo de flyback. Resultados, la tv ahora la enciendo y capas no tiene imagen o capas si, cuando tiene imagen es peor que antes. Se ve en tono amarillo con mucho brillo, y luego de unos minutos la pantalla se pone gris. 

Saludos


----------



## carlets (Mar 4, 2012)

porque no pruebas a levantar uno de los otros colores e invertirlos, o sea la alimentación de los transistores del canal verde, envialos al azul y viceversa, a ver si es un problema de tubo o bien el problema esta antes del tubo.



P.D. creo que aun debo tener por ahí esquemas de grundig, si no tienes te puedo buscar algo, no recuerdo éste modelo pero igual tengo alguno que se aproxime. No los he tirado por nostalgia.


----------



## ddq (Mar 4, 2012)

Esa prueba ya la realice probando los catodos por separados y me encendieron correctamente.
El esquema lo tengo, por eso no hay ningun inconveniente
Realice nuevas pruebas y ahora cuando la enciendo realiza un destello verde con líneas de retardo o la pantalla queda blanca con un zumbido en la zona de flyback. Revise componentes y a simple vista esta todo bien en el chasis.

Saludos


----------



## carlets (Mar 6, 2012)

Solo por curiosidad que tensiones tienes en las rejas y los anodos? Porque pinta como ya te han dicho que sea el tubo



Aprovecho para violar un poco el post, veo que eres de Argentina, ¿Alli usasis tv con tubo de trc? Lo digo porque tengo material, recambios de tv, transformadores flyback, triplicadores, sintonizadores varicap, y sobretodo circuitos de tv, TDA 3560 , de cuadro de fuentes de alimentacion etc... Y aqui en España ya tiene poca salida todo este material y me veo llevandolo a desguace.

Tambien tengo un medidor de flyback y un regenerador de tubos, no se si esto tendria salida por ahí.

Perdon por el post


----------



## ddq (Mar 6, 2012)

R: 194V ; G: 144V ; B: 170V ; H: 3.30V ; G2: 11V ; G1: 0V.
Y en el cable naranja (en esta TV) que viene del flyback tengo 130V

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola ddq,como es eso que en g2 tenes 11v ? esa es la grilla pantalla ,(screen) ,si la tension no es mayor no puede aparecer brillo,en ese punto tiene que aparecer mas de 200v. Con respecto a la prueba anterior,desvinculaste totalmente el filamento del resto del tv? De ser asi el tv se protege por exceso de corriente de haz, Todo indica que el problema esta en el trc ,por lo menos es lo que se me ocurre a la distancia,es muy dificil ,sugerir una metodologia a seguir ,cuando uno, no se encuentra en presencia del equipo.

Pd Yo haria la siguiente prueba ,desconectaria el chupete ,lo pondria en un frasco de vidrio grueso,para que no me encaje una patada jaja,y verificaria ,si se sigue apagando,el horizontal,por supuesto que en estas condiciones no va a aparecer brillo,pero va a servir para comprobar ,las tensiones del trc y el funcionamiento del resto del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## ddq (Mar 7, 2012)

cuales son los componentes asociados con g2? para tener una idea aproximada por donde arrancar a revisar 

Saludos


----------



## ddq (Mar 7, 2012)

no se que le pico ahora que no enciende, solamente queda el led de stand by prendido y no se escucha ningun zumbido ni sonido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 7, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ddq,como es eso que en g2 tenes 11v ? esa es la grilla pantalla ,(screen) ,si la tension no es mayor no puede aparecer brillo,en ese punto tiene que aparecer mas de 200v. Con respecto a la prueba anterior,desvinculaste totalmente el filamento del resto del tv? De ser asi el tv se protege por exceso de corriente de haz, Todo indica que el problema esta en el trc ,por lo menos es lo que se me ocurre a la distancia,es muy dificil ,sugerir una metodologia a seguir ,cuando uno, no se encuentra en presencia del equipo.
> 
> Pd Yo haria la siguiente prueba ,desconectaria el chupete ,lo pondria en un frasco de vidrio grueso,para que no me encaje una patada jaja,y verificaria ,si se sigue apagando,el horizontal,por supuesto que en estas condiciones no va a aparecer brillo,pero va a servir para comprobar ,las tensiones del trc y el funcionamiento del resto del equipo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Amigo el hecho, de que en la grilla G2, obtenga 11v. puede deberse a la caida de tension que genera el instrumento. Ya que la salida de SCREEN es de muy alta impedancia, puede observarse en el momento de la medida, que la pantalla se oscurece.


----------

